# Where do YOU buy your Aristocraft track?



## bicyclexc (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi. Been workin' on layout ideas for quite a while now and I am finally ready to buy some track. Lookin' at a mix between brass and aluminum aristocraft track, USA-type ties (not sure what code this would be?). 

My plan is to build half a dog bone for now, basically a loop with a wye-spur. I want the loop in brass and the wye spur with most of the rest in alluminum to reduce cost (My 1:29 aristocraft FA's will have have loco power, conductivity not an issue). The brass loop however is for indoor sets (1:22-still USA track though) that I want to run outside as a little novelty. I'm super excited, It should be really slick when its all done. 


I want to be smart about where and how I drop $1000 on track so my question is, web or LHS? If web what site? Aristo *JUST rebuilt their site but it doesn't seem that helpful yet. I'm obviously looking to limit costs as much as possible but I don't want to buy huge bulk when I only need a few sections of certain kind of track. 


Or should I just go down to Star Hobby in Annapolis, get what I want and be done with it? Thoughts....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd call RLD too, and see what he can do for you. The free shipping on orders for $1,000 from Aristo should also factor into your decision. 

It's a commodity, check the prices and buy where you want. 

Greg


----------



## bicyclexc (Mar 31, 2010)

RLD Hobbies is a source I did not know about and looks to be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll bet his prices are some of the lowest, but will be interesting what you calculate when you can get free shipping from Aristo! 

Greg


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

I know you mentioned Aristocraft track (its good track, I use it on my layout as well), but you might check in to AML track (also available from RLD). I use it along with the Aristo. It's just as good and it's less expensive. Just a thought. 


-Kevin.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Also try Wholesale. They tend to be the lowest on most things. I know some dont like wholesale but I use them a lot and never had an issue. l aways got everything within a few days. Usually when they say availablity is next day they have in stock. Available means they dont have it but can get. I always call to double check. 

D is another good source and good service.


----------



## avlisk (Apr 27, 2012)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Hey, guys, what is "Wholesale" you speak about? 
Ken S.


----------



## bicyclexc (Mar 31, 2010)

Wholesaletrains.com 
Ive heard mixed reviews but generally if you email them and double check things are in stock you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Quite a bit of Aristo track is out of stock. The longest straight we have is 3 foot. We also have 5', 8', and 10' circles.


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

RLD and local club (used). Rely on RLD for switches mostly.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

I can shime in: ProLine track is in stock


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The last (new) stuff I bought was from Nicholas Smith Trains in Broomall, Pa. They may not have the best prices, but their service is top notch.


----------

